# Firefox sur Mac OS9



## login (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut a tous
Je me suis procuré dernierement un Mac qui était dans un mauvais état.
J'ai changer le disque dur et j'ai acheter un logiciel Mac OS9 en francais que j'ai trouvé sur Ebay.

Mon Mac fonctionne maintenant et configurer sur le reseau je me connecte a internet via la carte ethernet.

Voici ma question:
Comme je suis un fanatique de Firefox, j'ai D/L la version pour MAc OS sur le site de firefox et le fichier est sur mon bureau. (desktop)

Mais voila... le fichier porte le nom: DOWNLOAD.MOZILLA.ORG et lorsque je clique dessus... rien ne fonctionne :-(

C'est internet Explorer qui ouvre une fenetre vide et c'est tout!!

C'est quoi le probleme??

Le fichier comporte 8.8 MB et semble pret pour l'installation.

Merci


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2006)

Le probl&#232;me est qu'aucune version de Firefox n'est compatible avec MacOS 9.
http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/system-requirements

*Mac*

*Operating Systems*

Mac OS X 10.2.x and later
*Minimum Hardware*

Macintosh computer with an Intel x86 or PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor
128 MB RAM (_Recommended:_ 256 MB RAM or greater)
200 MB hard drive space


----------



## G34 (6 Juillet 2006)

Pour Mac OS 9, "Mozilla.org" préconise iCab ( http://www.mozilla.org/download.html ): http://www.icab.de/


----------



## Bernard53 (6 Juillet 2006)

Vous pouvez aussi utiliser la dernière version de Mozilla pour Mac OS 9, à savoir la version 1.2.1 (attention téléchargement direct 15 Mo).

Salutations.


----------



## G34 (7 Juillet 2006)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez aussi utiliser la dernière version de Mozilla pour Mac OS 9, à savoir la version 1.2.1



Lu sur le site Mozilla: «(...) the last mozilla.org software built for Mac OS 9 was Mozilla 1.2.1, released in December 2002. *However, versions of our software that old are not recommended for security reasons*. Therefore, for Mac OS 9 users, mozilla.org recommends iCab (...)»


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Juillet 2006)

Oui, d'accord, mais sous Mac OS 9... :hein:
Parce qu'avec iCab bien des sites ont une allure plus que bizarre ou sont carrément illisibles. 

Mais, bon, on est prévenu, c'est bien.


----------



## G34 (7 Juillet 2006)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'accord, mais sous Mac OS 9... :hein:
> Parce qu'avec iCab bien des sites ont une allure plus que bizarre ou sont carrément illisibles.



Tout à fait d'accord... 




> Mais, bon, on est prévenu, c'est bien.



Effectivement. Et quoiqu'il en soit, la sécurité sous Mac OS 9 ne doit plus vraiment être garantie...


----------



## claude72 (7 Juillet 2006)

Quand on veut rester sur Mac OS 9, on doit prendre conscience des limites que ça implique : quand je me fais jeter d'un site à cause de mon Netscape 7 trop ancien ou du plug-in machin-truc trop vieux ou absent, j'essaye un autre navigateur (Mozilla, iCab ou Internet Explorer) et si aucun ne fonctionne, je zappe ! internet est vaste, je trouverais bien le même service ou la même info ailleurs


----------



## login (8 Juillet 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on veut rester sur Mac OS 9, on doit prendre conscience des limites que ça implique : quand je me fais jeter d'un site à cause de mon Netscape 7 trop ancien ou du plug-in machin-truc trop vieux ou absent, j'essaye un autre navigateur (Mozilla, iCab ou Internet Explorer) et si aucun ne fonctionne, je zappe ! internet est vaste, je trouverais bien le même service ou la même info ailleurs


Alors pour un d&#233;butant comme moi sur le monde des Mac, que me sugg&#232;re tu?
rester avec Internet Explorer?


----------



## G34 (8 Juillet 2006)

login a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour un débutant comme moi sur le monde des Mac, que me suggère tu?
> rester avec Internet Explorer?



Si ta machine est Mac OS X compatible, éventuellement envisager le "switch"... Ou alors faire comme claude72, plusieurs navigateurs... et "zapping"!

Mais garde à l'esprit que la sécurité (stabilité, transfert de données codées, etc.) n'est vraiment plus assurée.


----------



## claude72 (8 Juillet 2006)

login a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour un d&#233;butant comme moi sur le monde des Mac, que me sugg&#232;re tu?


Je te conseillerais d'essayer Netscape, iCab et Mozilla, plus &#233;ventuellement Op&#233;ra, et de choisir celui qui te plait le plus comme navigateur principal. Et quand tu te fais jeter par un site, tu essayes les autres&#8230;


----------



## etching ground (12 Juillet 2006)

Netscape 7.02 (dernière version disponible pour OS9) fonctionne encore très bien malgré parfois quelques incompatibilités d'humeur avec le plug-in flash player. Cela dit, il y a des pages qu'il n'arrive plus à lire, c'est vrai. Mais pas tant que ça.

Gros avantage : quand tu passeras à OS X, tu pourra installer firefox et Thunderbird et récupérer très facilement tes archives Netscape (signets, historique, archives de courrier, tout...) puisque c'est la même base logiciel. Il suffit de remplacer les fichiers Firefox et Thunderbird par les fichiers Netscape. Impec.

Étant un peu parano vis-à-vis de Bill-Big Brother-Gates, j'ai tendance à déconseiller l'installation de tout logiciel microsoft sur un mac. Quoique même si Explorer est une passoire, je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de virus en circulation qui attaquent OS9.


----------



## FUN (2 Septembre 2006)

Hello

J'entre dans la discussion parce que j'ai un souci qui rejoint ce fil.

Je viens d'installer une freebox chez des copains qui ont un G3 beige sous os 9 (en attendant de passer sous Tiger un de ces quatre avec une bécane plus récente). 
J'ai installé iCab qui me semble en effet la meilleure solution avec cet OS, mas je me pose des questions quant au contrôle parental, leurs gamines étant un peu espiègles.
J'ai créé deux comptes séparés dans Utilisateurs Multiples" : "parents" avec un password et "enfants" mais il faut que je sécurise l'accès au net des gamines.
De même, dans Outlook Express que j'ai conservé faute de mieux (quelqu'un a une suggestion ?), les mômes voient les mails des parents, ce qui n'est pas cool.
Comme je suis un peu rouillé sous classic, les conseils seront bienvenus.


----------



## apenspel (5 Septembre 2006)

Salut, tu as Entourage 2001 pour Classic, ce sera mieux, mais plus cher. Et il suffira que tu fasses des comptes s&#233;par&#233;s avec la n&#233;cessit&#233; de s'identifier (Basculer d'identit&#233.


----------



## FUN (6 Septembre 2006)

J'ai l'option "basculer d'identit&#233;" dans Outlook, mais sans password. N'importe qui peut voir les messages des autres...

Merci de l'info, mais &#231;a m'ennuie de leur faire acheter Entourage, et &#231;a m'ennuie de l'installer ill&#233;galement, m&#234;me si c'est une vieille version (pas d'abandonware chez Microsoft !!).


----------



## Pizouit (6 Septembre 2006)

chez moi, les enfants n'utilisent pas outlook, elles ont un compte chez yahoo, chacun son truc ,et tout le monde est content


----------



## FUN (13 Septembre 2006)

Antik a dit:


> Est-ce que ces enfants dorment dans la même chambre que les parents



Nan, mais ils utilisent le même Mac. Quoique, la petite, à mon avis, doit squatter le lit parental de temps en temps 

Pas bête, l'idée du compte externe... J'ai une préférence pour Gmail plutôt que Yahoo, en théorie, mais il faudra que je teste le réglage d'antispam sur les deux...

Merci !


----------

